# Dexter: Staffel 8 wird definitiv die letzte - Macher zeigen Sneak Peak-Video der letzten Staffel



## icon1zed (21. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dexter: Staffel 8 wird definitiv die letzte - Macher zeigen Sneak Peak-Video der letzten Staffel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dexter: Staffel 8 wird definitiv die letzte - Macher zeigen Sneak Peak-Video der letzten Staffel


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. April 2013)

Es war doch schon lange klar, dass die Serie nur 8 Staffeln haben wird, die Geschichte war nur auf 8 Staffel ausgelegt und sollte dann auch enden.
Und was solls, Dexter bekommt ein phänomenales Ende spendiert, das können nicht viele Serien von sich behaupten. Außerdem finde ich, lieber ein Serienende nach 8-10 Staffeln, als eine unendliche Geschichte erzählen zu wollen.


----------



## golani79 (21. April 2013)

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht - definitv eine sehr gute Serie


----------



## Slay78 (21. April 2013)

Sehr schade, hätte da auch noch 10 Staffeln von sehen können.
Dexter ist eine der besten Serien, wie ich finde und ich freue mich schon auf die 6. Staffel, die am 6. Juni erscheint.
Das bedeutet, noch 3 geile Staffeln, auf die ich mich freuen kann.


----------



## baiR (21. April 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Es war doch schon lange klar, dass die Serie nur 8 Staffeln haben wird, die Geschichte war nur auf 8 Staffel ausgelegt und sollte dann auch enden.
> Und was solls, Dexter bekommt ein phänomenales Ende spendiert, das können nicht viele Serien von sich behaupten. Außerdem finde ich, lieber ein Serienende nach 8-10 Staffeln, als eine unendliche Geschichte erzählen zu wollen.


 
Hört sich ja gut an. Ich hoffe auch auf ein zufriedenstellendes Ende. Allerdings hätte ich auch gegen eine weiteren Staffel nichts einzuwenden gehabt da mich die Serie bisher bei jeder Staffel gepackt hat. Ich freue mich zuerst einmal auf die deutsche Version der 7ten Staffel mit Yvonne Strahovski. Ich bin sicher, dass die Staffel bestimmt genauso gut werden wird wie die bisherigen.

Wenn Breaking Bad dann auch zuende ist, bleibt mir nur noch The Walking Dead als einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsserien.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. April 2013)

Ich bin vor ca. 2 Monaten mit Staffel 4 fertig geworden und hatte seitdem keine Lust weiterzuschauen. 
Muss mich mal nochmal dran setzen


----------



## steel2000 (21. April 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Dexter ist eine der besten Serien, wie ich finde und ich freue mich schon auf die 6. Staffel, die am 6. Juni erscheint.



Kann es sein, dass RTL2 ganz schön hinterher hinkt? Wenn ich mir die Inhalte der Folgen betrachte, scheinen bislang ganze drei Staffeln gesendet worden zu sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. April 2013)

Ich finde es gut, dass nach der 8.ten Staffel Schluss ist. Nachdem sie in der Mitte der Serie etwas schwächelten haben sie in den letzten beiden Staffeln nochmal richtig Fahrt aufgenommen und führen das jetzt hoffentlich zu einem tollen und würdigen Ende


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass nach der 8.ten Staffel Schluss ist. Nachdem sie in der Mitte der Serie etwas schwächelten hab sie in den letzten beiden Staffeln nochmal richtig Fahrt aufgenommen und führen das jetzt hoffentlich zu einem tollen und würdigen Ende


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Dexter gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingsserien und mir ist es lieber, wenn man sie am "Höhepunkt" abschließt, als wenn man sie ewig weiterführt und das Ganze dann immer schlechter wird.


----------



## Frank90 (25. April 2013)

UUh sehr cool, ich freu mich schon wenns weitergeht.... aber bin auch der Meinung dass 8 Staffeln reichen, auch bei ner guten serie


----------

